# Fantastic Nodak Outdoors Giveaway - Call Display!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

I have a unique, one of a kind giveaway to offer here at Nodak Outdoors. Mike Taddy, of Dakota Hunting Dog - a sponsor here, has generously donated a customized call display featuring the Nodak Outdoors logo. This is a part of the new line of Custom Wood Designs featured at DakotaHuntingDog.com.

So this giveaway is pretty simple. Simply post up thanking Mike for the donation and you're automatically registered to win. I will let this run for a couple weeks to give everyone a chance to enter. We will randomly pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing in the near future day decide the winner.

So thanks again Mike and good luck to everyone!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks for the donation! Looks awsome! I'm in on the drawing!


----------



## diver_sniper

Thanks! That is a mighty generous donation!


----------



## Pato

WOW, that looks nice! I sure would have to get more calls if I could be so blessed as to win!
Thanks so much for the chance!


----------



## Maverick

Looks Great...and thanks Mike!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Man that Mike Taddy is good with the wood!

Honestly and truely with all the stuff you got going on in your life I don't know how you do it brother!! :bowdown:

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## coyote_buster

Thanks Mike :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard

thanks mike that thing is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Nice looking and thanks Mike !


----------



## bandman

That's some nice work! Thanks Mike. :beer:


----------



## Shu

wow, nice work - thanks Mike!


----------



## franchi

As I search to find my call, I wonder "why did I wait 'til fall?"
It's as though I'm looking through fog, until I remember Dakota Hunting Dog.
He made such a nice rack, so I could always keep track.
Opening day, I race through the doors, saying to myself "thank God for Nodak Outdoors!"

Thanks Mike for the opportunity.
(Yeah, Yeah, its a little cheesy)


----------



## MossyMO

Nice looking piece of woodwork, but nice doesn't cover it; excellent, professional, and perfect, etc. covers it better. I do some woodworking and what Mike and Taddy made is very a true piece of craftmenship. I do not waterfowl, but do not hold that against me, coyote calls would make a nice looking collection in that rack !!!


----------



## Remington06

Great Work! Thanks for the donation Mike!


----------



## Burly1

Thanks for the donation Mike! You do really beautiiful work.
Burl


----------



## walk on water

thanks mike it really looks great


----------



## hunterND

thanks mike. looks great.


----------



## kevin.k

thanks mike, that looks really nice, you do good work


----------



## Murdock1960

Thank you Mike :beer:


----------



## V Kading

Thank you Mike, for the wonderful donation. Beautiful work of art.


----------



## win4win

Thanks Mike that is an awesome piece of work!


----------



## Springer

I think you need to get another dog mike it seems as though you have too much time on your hands.

Looks nice.


----------



## goosebusters

Thanks Mike, I hope I could one day own a fine call stand like that for my call collection. When one call tips on my shelf as of right now it is like dominoes with 150 dollar pieces.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thanks Mike. That is very nice of you.


----------



## rkoepp64

Amazing, simply Amazing, thanks Mike


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Thanks Mike, looks awesome!


----------



## Plainsman

That's nice wood work. It was very generous of you Mike. Thank you.


----------



## bowhunter04

Thanks Mike, the display looks awesome!


----------



## dosch

Thanks Mike...looks good!


----------



## ducks54

Thanks Mike. Fantastic craftsmanship!!!


----------



## drjongy

Thanks for the donation Mike!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Nice! Thanks Mike!


----------



## waterwolf

Looks great Mike, Thanks


----------



## Nick Roehl

Looks awesome, thanks for the donation Mike!


----------



## wallmounter

Truly amazing Mike! Thanks for the donation.


----------



## Fallguy

Nice work Mike! You have a true talent!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks Mike for being a sponsor.

Chuck Smith


----------



## HonkerExpress

thanks mike for being a sponsor, display looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Mike, thanks for the donation. Someone is going to get a real nice piece of work.


----------



## redwingnut22

Hey Mike it looks great! Thank you for the donation


----------



## Norm70

Excellent work! Thanks Mike!


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Great donation, thanks for it. Would be nice to win, I can use it to sell my buddies custom calls.
Thanks again


----------



## iwantabuggy

Way to go Mike. Thanks for the donation!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Looks GREAT Mike! I love the one you did for us! It worked out awesome at the show this past weekend. The only trouble was that more people were looking at the stand rather than the calls. :wink: Well done bud, I have some pics for you as well!

Chris


----------



## ShineRunner

Looks great, would look great next to my goose mount. :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Mike, Thank you! Count Me In!

Spoiler92


----------



## brandtr

Thanks Mike: looks Good


----------



## Duckslayer100

Awesome craftsmanship! Thanks Mike :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Thanks Mike! Looks awesome!

Ryan


----------



## gentleman4561

thanks for the donation hope i can win


----------



## Ref

Count me in.....THANKS Mike


----------



## curty

Sharp looking Mike. Thanks!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Looks great. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## cgreeny

Thanks for the donation, great looking display. Sign me up!


----------



## tango6

Wow, Nice Work.

Thank You


----------



## woodman

Thanks Mike that is awesome, Woodman


----------



## dblkluk

Excellent work Mike!

Count me in...


----------



## glv

looks good Mike. nice looking finish. Thanks for the donation.


----------



## goose0613

Sweet! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Duck Commander

Wow, thanks Mike


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Very nice!!! Thank You


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Thanks Mike I know we all appreciate the generosity!


----------



## Savage Rookie

I'm with Pato, I need more calls, well i need some good lookin' calls to go with that good look display.


----------



## 308

looks great count me in :beer: :sniper:


----------



## mnhonkerhunter

mike thanks for the dontation it looks great.


----------



## averyghg

thanks mikey!!!


----------



## johndeereman

THANX MIKE FOR THE CHANCE FOR A WONDERFULL PEICE OF WOODWORK.


----------



## goosehunter21

Nice work Mike!


----------



## huntingtim08

That is a very very nice piece of work. THANK YOU for the oppurtunity mike!!


----------



## Niles Short

thank you, mike


----------



## morel_greg

Thanks for the donation Mike.


----------



## Ima870man

As stated above, Thanks Mike. Throw my name into the hat.

Ima870man


----------



## BROWNDOG

Thanks Mike foe the donation,

I'm in................................


----------



## honkerwacker

That call rack is awesome. thank you for the donation!!!!


----------



## magnum44270

thank you for the donation!!... ive gor a bunch of anitque calls that would go great on there.


----------



## FowlTalker6

Thanks for the contribution Mike....... an excellent piece of work......


----------



## fargodawg

thanks Mike, Looks great


----------



## goosehauler22

Great craftsmanship Mike. Thank you


----------



## Swanger

Thanks for the donation Mike!


----------



## lundq

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Very nice work Mike, Thanks for the donation to the site. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## sodakhunter13

Thats a dang nice looking display. Thanks for the donation to this great site. I cant wait to take a picture of all my calls in that case.


----------



## justinsxc

Thanks Mike!


----------



## mike.

woah, fine peice of art,.. thanks for the donation to the site mike, and count me in!!!


----------



## younghunter

Wow extermly nice craftmans ship mike looks kick but........


----------



## wiscowilly

Nice work. Thanks Mike.


----------



## ijjm8541

im in , need a lot of coin to fill that thing.


----------



## sodakfop

Very cool thanks mike


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Mike. Looks very nice !!!


----------



## chacto

hey Thanks Mike for the donation!


----------



## poppaduck

Beautiful work and great donation Mike, Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Thats pretty neat thanks mike!


----------



## fargojohnson

Thanks Mike. Very nice.


----------



## Hdnpowrz

Beautiful Craftmanship. Thanks, Mike!
Shane


----------



## SDwaterfowler

That is a great looking display. Thanks for your generous donation.


----------



## bellington

Looks awsome Mike Thx for the donation


----------



## DuckManDan

Thanks Mike! It looks awesome and would look even better with all my calls on it!


----------



## tumblebuck

You do good work Mike.

Thanks for the donation!


----------



## bigolebuck

*Thanx to Mike Taddy for the great donation*


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Hey Mike great work as always. The call display worked out great down in Fargo and it recieved many great comments. Thanks for the donation and take care. :beer:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Thanks Taddy!! :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster

That's a one of a kind, thanks mike for the great donation


----------



## fishnnut

Thanks Mike and very nice workmanship!! Love to win it


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks for the donation Mike. It looks great!!


----------



## Fyredawg47

Beautiful work! Thanks


----------



## Goose Guy350

Great Donation, Thanks Mike


----------



## Bubba

Very nice looking item. Thanks Mike for your donation. Whoever the lucky winner is is going to quite happy to own this item......


----------



## AMS

Very nice work. Thanks for the donation


----------



## huntingtim08

Thanks for the donation. This is great


----------



## zettler

First, thank you Mike for your support and the wonderful product of your labor!

Second, please consider me for it as it would be a prized edition to hold the Illinois calls I have on hand - including a working C.H. Ditto my Grandfather used many years ago.

Finally, thank you for your support of NoDak!


----------



## calisnowhunter

thats some nice work mike thanks for the donation


----------



## beef

Looks great Mike, Great Job!!!!!

Beef


----------



## Rick Acker

Alright, I'll buy a lottery ticket...Great job Mike!


----------



## oldfireguy

Generous donation. Congratulations to whoever wins.


----------



## SoILKiller

Looks pretty sweet to me, thanks a lot!


----------



## Dave Owens

Nice detail Mike!


----------



## Horker23

Thanks mike.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

that looks awesome mike. thanks for donating that. keep up the good work.


----------



## blocko

Thanks for the donation Mike, sweet....

Blocko


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Thanks for the great donation Mike!


----------



## fishless

Nice work Mike!!!!


----------



## Bird_Killer09

Nice work mike thanks for the donation!


----------



## deacon

Send me the money, no send me the display.


----------



## northdakotakid

Thnaks for the support.....


----------



## shae1986

Thanks a lot mike, looks excellent!


----------



## dutchin4dummies

Thanks for the beautiful donation


----------



## TANATA

Thanks for helping out. :beer:


----------



## rcnut143

Thank you Mike!!!


----------



## snowhunter23

Thanks for the chance to win Mike!! Thanks!!!

Trevor


----------



## Yooper

Nice Work!! Thanks for the support.


----------



## goosedwn

will look good in my trophy room
GOOD JOB!! :withstupid:


----------



## Stonegoblet

Thanks alot, Mike! The world needs more people like you! (Looks great, by the way!)


----------



## bigbuck144

thanks mike.theyre wonderful .i was going to start that kind of hunting and those calls would help me along the way.great job and that very thoughtful of you.thanks rex


----------



## bud69652

Looks Great, Thanks Mike!


----------



## manitoba hunter

thanx mike, for everything


----------



## outdoorsman42

Nice! Thanks Mike!


----------



## mykeymyring

Thanks Mike!, for the donation! It looks great!


----------



## richthorpe

Mike, thanks for the donation...
Now if I could only get Wagner out duck hunting with me...
Fingers crossed for the holder!!!

Later, Rich T


----------



## cabella

Thanks Mike, I can't wait to show it off when I win....... Thanks.


----------



## graywolf

Looks great, nice stand!!!! Thanks Mike


----------



## EsoxPirate

TADDY... Awsome creation you came up with here...

Esox


----------



## richthorpe

Hey Esox, welcome to the site!!!


----------



## BurnZ

looks great. through me in the hat


----------



## Kedster

looks great. thanks!


----------



## USSapper

The display looks spectacular....You have a special gift


----------



## max and brian

Chris Hustad said:


> I have a unique, one of a kind giveaway to offer here at Nodak Outdoors. Mike Taddy, of Dakota Hunting Dog - a sponsor here, has generously donated a customized call display featuring the Nodak Outdoors logo. This is a part of the new line of Custom Wood Designs featured at DakotaHuntingDog.com.
> 
> So this giveaway is pretty simple. Simply post up thanking Mike for the donation and you're automatically registered to win. I will let this run for a couple weeks to give everyone a chance to enter. We will randomly pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing in the near future day decide the winner.
> 
> So thanks again Mike and good luck to everyone!


----------



## hazmat

Great job Mike!! Looks awesome!


----------



## hazmat

Thanks Mike!


----------



## bigoledude

Merci beaucoup bien from Louisiana!


----------



## papapete

Beautiful Mike! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Drake Jake

Thanks for the opportunity Mike! You have done a great job!


----------



## karma

great job mike, thanks for your genorosity!


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

Thanks for the support and donation.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries closed - please see winners chosen here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43923


----------

